# Done!



## Toddmann

My youngest ended his 2016 buck season this afternoon at 5:39pm. He has shot at 2 deer this season with his single shot .223 & both have fallin in their tracks.  It sure is fun hunting along side these little ones & watching them succeed.


----------



## wvdawg

Congrats!  That is awesome!


----------



## antharper

Congrats to u both , and u are rt there ain't nothing like it !!


----------



## marknga

Great job! Well done.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## NUTT

Getting it done!


----------



## Broken Tine

Wow!
Congrats to you both!


----------



## blood on the ground

I love it! Congrats!


----------



## 01Foreman400

That's awesome!  Congratulations to you both.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Heck yea, that's awesome . Congrats


----------



## Kawaliga

Great pics of a happy boy. Glad for him and you.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sweet!


----------

